Ask HN: What are the best personal websites of people in tech? - gcatalfamo
======
mtmail
VP and Distinguished Engineer at Amazon Web Services and his personal blog
about boats [https://mvdirona.com/](https://mvdirona.com/) (also some stuff
about tech on
[https://perspectives.mvdirona.com/](https://perspectives.mvdirona.com/))

